# non-res locals



## jonboy23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I ran into several non-resident hunters this year in nd. We hunted a new area, alike many other hunters, because of the lack of water in the state. I am not sure if this part of the state we were in stands for the rest of the state but why are the out of state hunters who own a 5000 dollar house in a dying town seem to think that they own the ducks out here? Furthermore they feel as they can tell others where to and not to hunt regardless of posted, unposted, permission, or fed. land. We shot all the greenheads two wisconsin boys could ask for, but the trip seemed to be less admirable because of the attitude of hunters. Especially a group of hunters in the Delta chapter, also from wisconsin, who told us not to cross standing crops at 5 a.m., which we had no intenion to, then they proceeded to after we went into a small slough. Those big wigs boasted how they do so much for the hunting and we watched they walk back and bust a roost of 8000-10000 birds. Is everybody in the Lakota area this friendly? Have people forgotten how to hunt? it seems that all the hunters around here like to put stickers on their truck, attend chapter meetings, drink beer, and sky bust flocks. what happened to the hunter. Leave association to the associates, or at least stay home.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know what you mean when non-res think they can tell me what to do. It makes me even more mad when they think im a young punk kid that doesnt know anything and they think thay have more rights than i do. Im a very ethical hunter and i do whatever i can to not piss off the farmers and their land and other hunters in the area. As far as the stickers and the chapter meetings. I have declas on my vehicle and i have a hand painted camo trailer. Im proud to be a hunter and i like that people will not just see me in camo and know i hunt but see me driving down the road and other people can relate.


----------



## jonboy23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Good point. I agree that hunters should associate with each other and what better way to distinguish each other than to keep on your field gear while socializing, im bringing across the point of what marketing has done to duck hunting, musky fishing, etc...its good to know that there are still younger hunters, evenmore people, that still believe in "old country" if you know what I mean. The reason why hunters look at you like a punk, as you say, is because they are jealous. They miss the time where shooting ducks mattered, and see it in young hunters, before politics became apart of the outdoors


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Pretty typical in that area. I avoid it like the plague these days. I'm not going to say everyone is that bad, but a lot are.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> non-res locals


 A very undeserved oxymoronic title "for these fellas"... See-visitors or vacationers. :wink: :lol: Sounds like some real winners, but sadly enough there's no filters in place to turn them around. Just let them posers think they could one day be half as cool as a ND native. 8) oke:

These "dying" towns are very much ALIVE.....muwhahahahaha :bartime:


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

Easy guys. Yes i am a non resident. I have been hunting for a good eight years in the great state. I respect the farm land and owners as much as many others but the locals a few times have had this same attitude. So lets not put all of this on the non res. I hope all is well and see yah soon. On the way for the eight year and hope many more.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

inletboy9 said:


> So lets not put all of this on the non res.


This isn't being put on just any typical NR(s) at all. It's about the ones like stated in the original post. Guys that buy a house/land here and let that go to their heads a bit/way too much=(posers). i.e-those that lose focus of this "privilege". :wink:

Yes, there are bad apples on every tree and that's what it pretty much comes down to "again". :homer:

Sounds like you're at least making up for a few though. :beer:


----------



## Honker Hunter 1 (Jun 24, 2007)

Sounds more like Pro Staffer want to be trying to make a name for himself.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

After last year I won't hunt public land after the resident opener due to bad experiences with nr's Last season I had a group of guys from Ill. literally follow me around and hunt the same area we'd hunt, yeah I know could have been a fluke but it happened 3 days in a row in different places mourning and night. They even brought motor boats, the property was clearly posted no vehicles. It was so frusfrating it ruined the whole hunt for me. I'm sorry but these guys ruin it for the rest of the NR's. Now what I do is get permission from land owners I know and post the living heck out of it, I do this with my own property too otherwise I'll have people shooting at my house ( it happen last year). I feel for you responsible hunters who come out of state to hunt here, but i'm not going to lose my relaxed hunt or my personal safety over it. I forsee Nodak going the way Texas did. When I was a kid most land was unposted and you would have had the run of probably 50 miles or so, after TV hyped up deer, nilgia and duck hunting we started getting hordes of people from the bigger cities and out of state, cattle started getting shot, we'd get woken up to 10 shotguns going off 100 yards behind our house rapid fire ect. Now I promise you every piece of land is posted for 50 miles and rightly so, it was out of control, and thats how we dealt with it. Clearly most NR's are responsible and I'll even let them hunt with me if they are good people, but there are so many people coming now that it is inevitable that you will have a group of knuckle heads up every week ruining it. One last note, we have plenty of local knuckle heads to boot but there's 50 nr duck hunters to every Res. so naturally the NR's will get assigned the majority of the blame. Stinks but that's the way it is.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

The NR-Res debate is so boring. Let me guess now someone will come on and tell some story about a ND guy being an a-hole b.c they "own the land", then followed by ND guys talking about how the NR's ruin everything, followed by...yawn!

There is a small percentage of a-holes in every town, every county, every large place of business, every sports team, every group of friends, every plane, every airport, every bus terminal, every school, every country, every political party, and yes, every state..... If you understand that fact, (and try not to be the a-hole I am talking about), you will both sleep better and be helping out society as a whole.

So lets get on with it.......what generalized group is the waterfolwing anti-christ?


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

texcl said:


> Now what I do is get permission from land owners I know and post the living heck out of it, I do this with my own property too. I forsee Nodak going the way Texas did. Stinks but that's the way it is.


"I forsee Nodak going the way Texas did."

Gee -- when you post every thing for yourself, I wonder why?

Never could figure out why waterfowlers tie themselves down to one little area, wet one year, dry the next. Then you have to go out and post up what little there is, a death spiral I would call it. No one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

A Texan complaining about Non-residents. Thats good comedy. We have Texans come and hunt big game around my neck of the woods. (Idaho) I now know why the whole state of Texas is posted. I'm not trying to start crap but if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck it must be a duck.

Let me know if you want to hear the story about the group of Texans who thought Idaho didn't have game laws or game wardens. They thought wrong.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not a Texan I just lived there a while, I'm a North Dakotan with tons of family in Texas, just a log in name guys. Sorry you don't like what you read but it's the way I see it as a local and a land owner. I would have to say it's not so much the out of staters I'm frusfrated with it's the heavy hunting pressure on the public land the season brings, but I solved that problem. As for posted land, generally speaking, you can come ask permission to hunt it and if you are respectful seem like you have a good head on your shoulders and it doesn't interfear with my hunt, I'll probably let you hunt it but as soon as I see a problem, your gone, same with most other posted land anywhere in the country. As for tying myself down I have the run of thousands of acres some mine some others, some posted by me some posted by others that I obtained permission to hunt on, so not a big deal.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with the NR's that think they can do whatever they want and tell us how to hunt and what not. Just last weekend me and a couple buddies were scouting and saw four NR's busting a roost not much smaller than the one talked about in the original post


----------



## brucespook (Oct 27, 2006)

txcl, here is the problem, you have 1000 of acres of land (not yours) tied up and no one else can hunt it. Therefore more people are forced to go to the little public land available to hunt, evidently even though you have 1000's of acres of land tied up you still hunt the public land. Why?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gooseguy10 said:


> The NR-Res debate is so boring. Let me guess now someone will come on and tell some story about a ND guy being an a-hole b.c they "own the land", then followed by ND guys talking about how the NR's ruin everything, followed by...yawn!


This is so true. There are bad apples EVERYWHERE. In every state, and I'm sure there's one in your township. I know how much it ruins your hunt to run into them, but all you can do is move on. I could go on for hours about what people have done to us, but I could counter with the same stories of scouting new areas and finding new holes to ourselves.

I haven't hunted Lakota in I think 4 years for that same reason, not like it used to be.

At any rate, I really think this thread is going nowhere and I'm sorry for your run-in.


----------

